# tadpole set-up



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I just recently had to make my tadpole set-up bigger because my Leuc's are popping out eggs like carzy. I am up to @ 40 tads/eggs and was runnin out of room for them in my other setup. I had them in yogurt cups inside a 10 gal tank w/ lid to keep in moisture. Well, Peter and Lois are keepin up on the hanky panky so I had to make a larger setup. Heres a pic incase anyone is interested.
27 liter tupperware @ wally world for @ 3-4 bucks and 9 oz. clear plastic cups (36 pack) from publix for @ 3 bucks. This system seems to be working well. Its a good start for someone who doesnt have tons of tads.








This setup allows for about 20 cups per tupperware. As you can see I also have 2 dishes with growing eggs in them. Cross your fingers for me that I dont get too many w/ sls.....Sara


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Sara
You might try a few clutches communally as well.
I've done as many as 20 tads in 5 gal tanks. Small sponge filter, and if you have a light you can Bio filter with aquatic plants nicely.

Shawn


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> Sara
> You might try a few clutches communally as well.
> I've done as many as 20 tads in 5 gal tanks. Small sponge filter, and if you have a light you can Bio filter with aquatic plants nicely.
> 
> Shawn


I've tried this as well but on a little smaller scale than Shawn. I'm doing just one clutch of azureus eggs in a 2 1/2 gallon tank with the smallest air driven sponge filter I can find and several oak leaves for the tads to feed off of and hide amongst. The tads have been SIGNIFICANTLY bigger than raising them singly in a smaller plastic container.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a nice little setup there. You will probably be getting an even larger one soon, if they keep going at it. Ive got about 20 eggs & 25 tads now from my auratus, and they're showing no sign of stopping!



> Well, Peter and Lois are keepin up on the hanky panky so I had to make a larger setup.


 :lol: those names are freakin` schweet!
Are you gonna name the offspring Chris, Meg, and Stewie?

My breeding male is named Quagmire because of all the breeding activity! (giggidy giggidy goo!)

Cheers!


----------



## harpy (Mar 10, 2006)

Shawn and Gary,

Could you please elaborate a bit on your communal tad setups? 

Pros/Cons vs. individual cups?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

You know.. Thats what I wanted to do, but. I had 4 tads in a 16 oz. deli cup while I waited for them to become a little older. They had just broken from the eggs. I was sitting there watching them and I saw one attack the other one right in the stomach, and then the victim started shaking and swimming in a circle. He's ok now, but I seperated them all right away after this happened. I dont want to take any chances, ya know?...Sara
If I keep any of the froglets I will have to name them stewie, meg, and chris.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

harpy said:


> Shawn and Gary,
> 
> Could you please elaborate a bit on your communal tad setups?
> 
> ...


My resaon for trying a different tad set up than the one tad per small cup method kind of comes from my tropical fish background - the larger the water volume and the better the filtration the bigger and better the fry would grow.

Now I'm not saying there is necessarily a big similarity between tads and tropical fish fry and that therefore whatever works well for tropical fish fry will also work well for tads. I'M NOT SAYING THAT. All I'm saying is that I thought I would try it to see if it would. And, at least in my case with using it on azureus tads, there was a very noticable difference in size. The tads are not morphing any quicker, they're just growing faster/bigger.

One of the concerns with using it on tads is the worry about cannibalism amongst the tads. That's not a big problem with azureus but it could be with other species of tads. But, I think even with tads where cannibalism could be a problem, using a bigger tank with more leaf cover might solve that problem.

I'm actually toying with the idea of going with a larger tank, something with a large foot print but not necessarily all that tall, using a lot of leaf litter along the bottom, better filtration, and then mixing in a larger number of tads of all different ages. Then the trick would be to pick out the tads as they pop their front legs. If I keep having the success with my azureus pair that I've had in the past few months I'll give it a try. We'll see.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

^that tank idea could also double as a morphing out tank if you have enough leaf litter that comes above the water. You could also put in some pothos and seed a little bit with springtails.


----------

